# Jc Higgins Flightliner I.D. Help



## 64 Pete (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,
    I've been looking at the Flightliner info I could find on the CABE and came close to what I have.
I have a chrome Flightliner or similar model but I'm trying to nail down what model it is.

Numbers on left rear dropout are:  502    46682   578471
Has the Bendix 2 speed with red bands (works too!).
Missing tank/headlight housing.
Has regular fork.
No other markings, names,  nothing!
I'm leaning towards it being a lesser model than the deluxe Flightliner.
Hopefully pics come through.
Thanks.
Pete


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 1, 2016)

I've only seen '61 - 63 chrome Flightliners. I believe they stopped when the new deluxe model, the Spaceliner came out in mid - late 63.


----------



## 64 Pete (May 1, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> I've only seen '61 - 63 chrome Flightliners. I believe they stopped when the new deluxe model, the Spaceliner came out in mid - late 63.




Thanks Adam,
    I may have found it is a 62 Flightliner after all.
I re-read this:  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/trying-to-find-how-to-read-this-jc-higgins-serial-number.60495/

In the third post is a scan of a catalog page. the model number 4668N seems to be what I have.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 5, 2016)

Yes. Thanks for doing the leg work on that!! Many JCH's have the catalog # stamped, along with an extra digit or two. Kinda long winded to explain, and drag out the book and search catalog #s!


----------

